# Living in a ground floor unit in the UAE



## lfy89 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi!

I am looking to invest in property to live in, and I came across a beautiful unit (off-plan) that is on the ground floor of a building. It is internal-facing, so the terrace view would be of the building courtyard garden. 

Has anyone had (good or bad) experiences they can share about living in a ground floor unit here? I've lived in apartment buildings my whole life, never on the ground floor. 

Any feedback would be so appreciated as this unit is off-plan, and my imagination is all over the place 

Thanks!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I hate ground floor for two reasons - security - windows are accessible from ground level.
2nd reson is the herd of elephants living above you and their furniture & footstep sounds through your ceiling.
My above two reasons are generic and not aimed at any specific country or city!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> 2nd reson is the herd of elephants living above you and their furniture & footstep sounds through your ceiling.


Surely that applies to all floors bar the top floor?


----------

